# just got this 14 ft skiff called a flats rat and lookn for any info on it!



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

the guy i bought it from said yamaha bought the mold in 2004 and made 200. its got overlapping chimes on the side like an older hewes and simple vee in the front. ive taken it out twice and it does 20 with a 15hp and poles in 4 inches! im very happy with it and still feeling her out. if two people stand in the back together...im going down ;D
heres a photo of her acting like a hooker on biscayne!


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome, that's a pretty nice looking skiff.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey, and welcome! I've never heard of it but that is one nice looking skiff! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Post the first three letters of the Hull Identification Number usually on the starboard side of the transom and someone on the forum can look it up for you.

Regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Snook welcome to the fourm and nice bhote! Oh and if you post about trading the longshaft for a short, you'll get a better response over here! But I'd just throw a low priced JP on and run it like I stole it! ;D

Johnnie Black neat please.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

very nice looking skiff... clean and practical....


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Congarats simple, clean rig.  As Gramps said cheaper to put an inexpensive jackplate and raise it up then swapping and getting new motor.  I was in same situation as you and added a J/P after adjustment ran 5mph quicker.  http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1259636679 If you got ?'s just ask everyone here real friendly and helpful


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice rig congrats [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] looks a little tight for a jack plate :-X


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

There was a company in Cocoa called Three Palms Boat Sales (AAR Fiberglass) http://www.aarqualityfiberglass.com/ selling a Flats Rat skiff it looks like the same boat. You might give them a call and ask for any info. They may have the original mold.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

http://www.aarqualityfiberglass.com/cart2/product_info.php?cPath=55&products_id=356

Does this look like it?  Nice looking skiff!


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

those are all kind words and i really appreciate all the help! sorry it took so long for me to get back but its been crazy around here. i went out to flamingo last friday and witnessed hundreds of dead snook, lots of small tarpons, and a few goliath upto 30 lbs. no dead reds or trouts
no live ones either, we poled allday and saw 6 live snooks and they wanted nothing to do with us.
back at the boat ramp we heard lots of fish were being caught around the cape, you coulda fouled me!


tight ones!


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I was in Mingo this wekeend as well. it was really sad. all we found was a few small trout, and hundreds of dead fish. sweet little skiff man, real nice.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

I like the flair on the bow, good looking boat!


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

The boat was never sold to yamaha matter of fact the boat mold is still made by the same company aar quality fiberglass they make two differant kinds those two posted in the pics. they are now made with no wood.


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

how cool is the flare, i feel like im on a talon or some speed boat or something. bad part is it almost goes under if 2 people stand up front. i tracked this boat originally throught performance glass, they glassed it but dont really know what year.


----------

